# left femur intermedullary nailing



## ginny333 (Feb 28, 2017)

Closed reduction for displaced comminuted left femoral shaft fracture.  Thinking 27506 but this is open reduction - longitudinal incision superior to greater trochanter through subcutaneous tissue to tip of trochanter.  Bead guide rod placed down the shaft across into the distal fragment.  27502 for closed reduction.  The incision was made after the reduction was done.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 1, 2017)

*27506 would be correct*

The physician would have performed a closed reduction of the fracture first to get the bone lined up. After that, the IM rod (nail) is then placed. The femur is opened and a wire with a ball tip is placed down the canal for measurement. Afterword the nail is placed and then secured with pins. Look at your note and see what hardware was used. You stated that the physician placed an IM in the femur: 27506 would be correct if its a shaft fracture. If the fracture is intergrochanteric see 27245.


----------

